# Help? Can't find manual .pdf for Subaru RGN3000



## cuffepublic (Mar 4, 2020)

This is a bit of a longshot, but I have bought a used subaru RGN3000 generator. However, for the life of me cannot find a .pdf user manual for the thing. I feel like I've gotten close with the following database of Subaru manuals, but having clicked through about a third of the links, am attempting to reach out for help. 

Index of /media/manuals

This is the generator I have: RGN3000 - Industrial Products Co., Ltd.
And here is the parts list: https://sanki.subarupower-global.co...N30018000&fig=2200&lang=e&prd=2&model=RGN3000
This is the website I believe *should* have the manual: https://sanki.subarupower-global.com/parts_catalog/manual.aspx#1

Thanks in advance for any help you might provide.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

here is the factory site
RGN3000 - Industrial Products Co., Ltd.

try contacting them direct
Industrial Power Products of America , Inc.
905 Telser Road, Lake Zurich, IL 60047 
TEL 1-847-540-7300

so are you having issues?
or are you just wanting the manuals?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

It looks like the Generator & Pumps Owner's Manuals web pages are broken. Only the Engines page is working.
The link should be: https://sanki.subarupower-global.com/parts_catalog/manual.aspx#2

Sadly:
Effective October 2nd, 2017, Subaru Corporation has withdrawn from the small engine power product business and has ceased the production and sale of multi-purpose engines, generators and pumps. – *THERE IS NO INVENTORY REMAINING FOR ANY ENGINES PUMPS OR GENERATORS.*
Industrial Power Products of America, Inc. will be responsible for supplying replacement parts to our distribution network as well as handling warranty claims.
Effective September 10th, 2018 our new address is:
Industrial Power Products
DBA as Subaru Power Products
10801 88th Avenue
Pleasant Prairie, WI 53158


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

@cuffepublic Try using this info request page to get a copy of your Owner's Manual: Contact Us | Subaru Industrial Power Products

I dissected their web site with a web crawler. Here are relevant documents...

Did not find an RGN Owner's Manual. Here's one for the RGX which will hopefully be close enough to be helpful: http://subarupower.com/media/manuals/129107276978205000.pdf
RGN Brochure: http://www.subarupower-global.com/data/global/RGN.pdf
EX17 Engine Manual: https://sanki.subarupower-global.com/parts_catalog/manual_pdf/2ZZ9990220_EX13-40_en_EU7537.pdf
EX17 Engine Service Manual 10/05: http://subarupower.com/media/manuals/128853151199176250.pdf
EX17 Engine Service Manual 06/09: http://subarupower.com/media/manuals/128879293052502585.pdf
EX17 Engine Parts Manual 07/13: http://subarupower.com/media/manuals/130197711102182050.pdf
EX17 Engine Parts Manual 09/08: http://subarupower.com/media/manuals/128980991381971250.pdf
EX17 Engine Parts Lookup: https://sanki.subarupower-global.com/parts_catalog/parts_catalog.aspx?spec=EX170DM2130&fig=100
RGN3000 Parts Lookup: https://sanki.subarupower-global.co...N30018000&fig=2200&lang=e&prd=2&model=RGN3000


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

ha! another one bites the epa dust???
getting harder and harder to compete these days with all the govt breathing down their back for sure!!
now with the china parts issues...
who know if they will ever recover from the biz disaster...


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

iowagold said:


> ha! another one bites the epa dust???
> getting harder and harder to compete these days with all the govt breathing down their back for sure!!
> now with the china parts issues...
> who know if they will ever recover from the biz disaster...


As to your post about parts issues, it really does exist.
I was planning ahead for a AVR failure for the ES6500 so I put in an order for a $28 one from Amazon before it failed and left the 6500 as junk.
It has been on order for a month now.
I hounded Amazon to push the seller although I really did not need it asap.
Today I got a response from the seller saying they were having issues with personnel and they they would send it by air.
The seller is in China and you are right as parts from them will begin to dwindle.
Many Pieces of equipment will sit idle due to our turning our manufacturing over to them.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

last I knew they were closed in most areas as a no ship zone...
at least in the places that do most of the industrial parts mfg.

it could be 6 months before this blows over...
who knows the real impact on this!!

sams club 3 days ago was out of rice in desmoines Iowa!
preppers??
or did usa send rice over seas?

smart to stock up right now...
if this hits like over there... we could be in for a rough 2020...

canned goods, and other long term storage foods is a good idea!!
just watch your dates on food.


----------

